# "The Batman" con Robert Pattinson.



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2019)

Sembra che nel nuovo film di Batman, che uscirà nel 2021 e diretto da Matt Reeves, sarà interpretato da Robert Pattinson. Famoso per aver "vestito" i panni del vampiro nella saga Twilight.


----------



## hakaishin (17 Maggio 2019)

Mi viene da ridere


----------



## Kaw (17 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembra che nel nuovo film di Batman, che uscirà nel 2021 e diretto da Matt Reeves, sarà interpretato da Robert Pattinson. Famoso per aver "vestito" i panni del vampiro nella saga Twilight.


E' meno peggio di quello che sembra, fermo restando che ogni attore ha bisogno di una solida sceneggiatura e di un regista capace di dirigerlo per dare il meglio di sè.
Se l'impalcatura del film sarà solida potrebbe sorprendere, mi ricordo cosa si diceva di Ledger e Affleck...


----------



## Kaw (14 Febbraio 2020)

Matt Reeves ha pubblicato in rete il primo camera test di Pattinson con il nuovo costume. La colonna sonora dovrebbe essere un estratto di quella ufficiale, e il simbolo sul petto si dice che provenga dalla pistola con cui sono stati uccisi i suoi genitori.
Sarà per il rosso, ma a prima vista sembra Daredevil 
Pattinson di sicuro non è Affleck, basta vedere il mio avatar, credo che avremo un Batman molto diverso da quelli a cui siamo stati abituati a vedere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Matt Reeves ha pubblicato in rete il primo camera test di Pattinson con il nuovo costume. La colonna sonora dovrebbe essere un estratto di quella ufficiale, e il simbolo sul petto si dice che provenga dalla pistola con cui sono stati uccisi i suoi genitori.
> Sarà per il rosso, ma a prima vista sembra Daredevil
> Pattinson di sicuro non è Affleck, basta vedere il mio avatar, credo che avremo un Batman molto diverso da quelli a cui siamo stati abituati a vedere.



Penso si rivelerà il batman più inadeguato della storia..manco val kimer sembrava tanto ridicolo..

Batman è virile e col mascellone..questo ha la boccuccia da pompinaro...forse lo vedrei più adatto ad interpretare batgirl...

Scelta davvero discutibile..


----------



## Stex (14 Febbraio 2020)

il miglior batman è christian bale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> il miglior batman è christian bale.



Senza obra di dubbio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Matt Reeves ha pubblicato in rete il primo camera test di Pattinson con il nuovo costume. La colonna sonora dovrebbe essere un estratto di quella ufficiale, e il simbolo sul petto si dice che provenga dalla pistola con cui sono stati uccisi i suoi genitori.
> Sarà per il rosso, ma a prima vista sembra Daredevil
> Pattinson di sicuro non è Affleck, basta vedere il mio avatar, credo che avremo un Batman molto diverso da quelli a cui siamo stati abituati a vedere.



Non ho capito la citazione della pistola. Me la spieghi.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembra che nel nuovo film di Batman, che uscirà nel 2021 e diretto da Matt Reeves, sarà interpretato da Robert Pattinson. Famoso per aver "vestito" i panni del vampiro nella saga Twilight.



Eh, figuriamoci. Il Batman raffigurato fino ad oggi era troppo machista per la società attuale. Ora probabilmente ne vogliono uno un pò "frifri". Magari gli cambieranno pure il costume. Un Batman stile Achille Lauro.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Perchè non Zac Efron a questo punto?


----------



## Kaw (14 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito la citazione della pistola. Me la spieghi.


E' una teoria uscita con questo video, tra l'altro di un giornalista mi sembra, quindi forse ne è informato, cioè che nel film Bruce ha preso la pistola con cui hanno ucciso i suoi genitori e ne ha ricavato il suo simbolo, essendo considerato, da molti lettori, il momento in cui li vede morire il momento in cui diventa Batman.


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito la citazione della pistola. Me la spieghi.



Il simbolo del pipistrello sul petto del costume è fatto di pezzi della pistola con cui sono stati uccisi i suoi genitori

Secondo me potrebbe stupire...se perde quell'aria da ragazzino


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> il miglior batman è christian bale.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza obra di dubbio.



Vado contro corrente, per me i migliori film su Batman sono i primi due di Nolan (il terzo mooooolto inferiore) ma il miglior Batman è Affleck: fisico strepitoso, mascellone da vero supereroe DC dei fumetti, cattiveria repressa a fatica, affascinante e senza quell'eccessivo velo di giustizia...

Devo dire che ero scettico quando lo annunciarono e invece mi ha stupito moltissimo..peccato non gli abbiano lasciato fare un film tutto suo (oltretutto sarebbe stato pure regista, e come regista mi piace molto)..secondo me ne veniva fuori una roba fighissima


----------



## Kaw (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vado contro corrente, per me i migliori film su Batman sono i primi due di Nolan (il terzo mooooolto inferiore) ma il miglior Batman è Affleck: fisico strepitoso, mascellone da vero supereroe DC dei fumetti, cattiveria repressa a fatica, affascinante e senza quell'eccessivo velo di giustizia...
> 
> Devo dire che ero scettico quando lo annunciarono e invece mi ha stupito moltissimo..peccato non gli abbiano lasciato fare un film tutto suo (oltretutto sarebbe stato pure regista, e come regista mi piace molto)..secondo me ne veniva fuori una roba fighissima


Sono super d'accordo, Affleck aveva un potenziale incredibile, inespresso perchè ovviamente inserito nella logica dell'universo condiviso con Superman, e poi il pessimo Justice League, ma rappresenta a mio parere il Batman nella sua versione più pura, quasi trascendente. Batman deve incutere paura anche nel peggior criminale di sempre, quando te lo trovi davanti devi fartela addosso, non importa in quanti siete, non importa che armi avete, lui arriva e vi spezza, come nella scena del salvataggio di Martha in BvS, e c'era pure chi criticava perchè Batman in quel film era troppo cattivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sono super d'accordo, Affleck aveva un potenziale incredibile, inespresso perchè ovviamente inserito nella logica dell'universo condiviso con Superman, e poi il pessimo Justice League, ma rappresenta a mio parere il Batman nella sua versione più pura, quasi trascendente. Batman deve incutere paura anche nel peggior criminale di sempre, quando te lo trovi davanti devi fartela addosso, non importa in quanti siete, non importa che armi avete, lui arriva e vi spezza, *come nella scena del salvataggio di Martha in BvS, e c'era pure chi criticava perchè Batman in quel film era troppo cattivo.*



Scena fantastica..mi sono gasato al massimo nel vedere Batman menare come Liam Neeson in Taken...un po' anche di sano realismo perché la lotta nelle strade è selvaggia non una danza..

PS: comunque BvS non è un brutto film..c'era solo troppa carne al fuoco..ma la trama era molto profonda e sarebbe stata sviluppata molto in Justice League se avessimo visto la versione vera e non la schifezza che hanno partorito alla fine per rincorrere il modello Avengers..

La DC ha buttato nel ce55o un progetto fantastico per colpa del botteghino..purtroppo pagano solo i film per bimbiminkia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, figuriamoci. Il Batman raffigurato fino ad oggi era troppo machista per la società attuale. Ora probabilmente ne vogliono uno un pò "frifri". Magari gli cambieranno pure il costume. Un Batman stile Achille Lauro.



In attesa della relazione gay con Robin... che un po' per me lo è sempre stato


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> il miglior batman è christian bale.



E non sarà facile farne uno migliore. Sicuramente non con il vampiro gay che luccica alla luce.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vado contro corrente, per me i migliori film su Batman sono i primi due di Nolan (il terzo mooooolto inferiore) ma il miglior Batman è Affleck: fisico strepitoso, mascellone da vero supereroe DC dei fumetti, cattiveria repressa a fatica, affascinante e senza quell'eccessivo velo di giustizia...
> 
> Devo dire che ero scettico quando lo annunciarono e invece mi ha stupito moltissimo..peccato non gli abbiano lasciato fare un film tutto suo (oltretutto sarebbe stato pure regista, e come regista mi piace molto)..secondo me ne veniva fuori una roba fighissima



A me son piaciuti troppo i 3 di Nolan (soprattutto Batman Begin, stupendo) ma concordo su affleck in batman vs superman. Però orrendo in justice league, una roba inguardabile.


----------



## Kayl (15 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi credo che qua parecchi si siano fermati a Twilight. Nessuno odia quella saga su questo pianeta più di Robert Pattinson, e infatti a differenza di quel monolite della sua coprotagonista ha deciso di allontanarsi dai blockbuster per dedicarsi esclusivamente a migliorare le sue capacità attoriali in film a budget contenuti dove la differenza la fa la recitazione. Pattinson è migliorato enormemente rispetto a quella schifezza di saga (diversamente dalla monoespressiva che fa sempre lo stesso personaggio in qualsiasi film in pratica). E francamente per me il miglior Batman è Keaton, il livello interpretativo è pazzesco (e lui la voce roca di Batman la faceva tutta da solo, fantastico). E non gli serviva essere un armadio fisicato per spaventare. Pensare che il fisico faccia il personaggio significa che Nicholson è il peggior Joker di sempre forse? Ma non credo proprio.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ragazzi credo che qua parecchi si siano fermati a Twilight. Nessuno odia quella saga su questo pianeta più di Robert Pattinson, e infatti a differenza di quel monolite della sua coprotagonista ha deciso di allontanarsi dai blockbuster per dedicarsi esclusivamente a migliorare le sue capacità attoriali in film a budget contenuti dove la differenza la fa la recitazione. Pattinson è migliorato enormemente rispetto a quella schifezza di saga (diversamente dalla monoespressiva che fa sempre lo stesso personaggio in qualsiasi film in pratica). E francamente per me il miglior Batman è Keaton, il livello interpretativo è pazzesco (e lui la voce roca di Batman la faceva tutta da solo, fantastico). E non gli serviva essere un armadio fisicato per spaventare. Pensare che il fisico faccia il personaggio significa che Nicholson è il peggior Joker di sempre forse? Ma non credo proprio.



Su, non puoi tirare in ballo uno come Jack Nicholson (tra i più grandi della storia) per questo qui...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ragazzi credo che qua parecchi si siano fermati a Twilight. Nessuno odia quella saga su questo pianeta più di Robert Pattinson, e infatti a differenza di quel monolite della sua coprotagonista ha deciso di allontanarsi dai blockbuster per dedicarsi esclusivamente a migliorare le sue capacità attoriali in film a budget contenuti dove la differenza la fa la recitazione. Pattinson è migliorato enormemente rispetto a quella schifezza di saga (diversamente dalla monoespressiva che fa sempre lo stesso personaggio in qualsiasi film in pratica). E francamente per me il miglior Batman è Keaton, il livello interpretativo è pazzesco (e lui la voce roca di Batman la faceva tutta da solo, fantastico). E non gli serviva essere un armadio fisicato per spaventare. Pensare che il fisico faccia il personaggio significa che Nicholson è il peggior Joker di sempre forse? Ma non credo proprio.



Il fisico conta se è richiesto..il Jocker non è un personaggio muscolare..Batman si, è un armadio che sa battersi con cattivi fortissimi non può avere un fisico da mezza sega...
Il batman di Keaton (premesso che parliamo di un attore da oscar) era molto meno protagonista rispetto alla trilogia di Nolan, infatti quei due film sono ricordati in primis per i Villains (Jocker, Pinguino e Catwoman)


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> A me son piaciuti troppo i 3 di Nolan (soprattutto Batman Begin, stupendo) ma concordo su affleck in batman vs superman. P*erò orrendo in justice league, una roba inguardabile*.



è il film nella versione uscita al cinema ad essere osceno...io avrei voluto vedere l'opera originale..ci spero ancora nella Snyder's cut


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il fisico conta se è richiesto..il Jocker non è un personaggio muscolare..Batman si, è un armadio che sa battersi con cattivi fortissimi non può avere un fisico da mezza sega...
> Il batman di Keaton (premesso che parliamo di un attore da oscar) era molto meno protagonista rispetto alla trilogia di Nolan, infatti quei due film sono ricordati in primis per i Villains (Jocker, Pinguino e Catwoman)



Concordo. Fisicamente Affleck era perfetto, anche più di Bale.
Speriamo che Pattinson abbia passato gli ultimi due anni chiuso in palestra.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Febbraio 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ragazzi credo che qua parecchi si siano fermati a Twilight. Nessuno odia quella saga su questo pianeta più di Robert Pattinson, e infatti a differenza di quel monolite della sua coprotagonista ha deciso di allontanarsi dai blockbuster per dedicarsi esclusivamente a migliorare le sue capacità attoriali in film a budget contenuti dove la differenza la fa la recitazione. Pattinson è migliorato enormemente rispetto a quella schifezza di saga (diversamente dalla monoespressiva che fa sempre lo stesso personaggio in qualsiasi film in pratica). E francamente per me il miglior Batman è Keaton, il livello interpretativo è pazzesco (e lui la voce roca di Batman la faceva tutta da solo, fantastico). E non gli serviva essere un armadio fisicato per spaventare. Pensare che il fisico faccia il personaggio significa che Nicholson è il peggior Joker di sempre forse? Ma non credo proprio.


Infatti, Pattinson paga ancora la fama di attore di serie B per il filmetto sui vampiri. Ma è un attore validissimo, basta guardare quanto ha lavorato dopo Twilight: David Cronerberg (2 volte), Werner Herzog, film con grandi attori (Christoph Waltz) e, ultimo ma non ultimo, sarà uno dei protagonisti del nuovo film di Nolan (Tenet) e appunto Batman. Mica male. 

Se sei un attore scarso difficilmente vieni chiamato così spesso. Vedi il suo ex collega lupomannaro con gli addominali (giustamente sparito dalla circolazione). 

Chiaramente non è neanche nell olimpo degli attori (vedi Christian Bale) ma attenzione: potrebbe essere anche dovuto al fatto che non ha ancora recitato nei film giusti. Ha "solo" timbrato cartellini prestigiosi. Basti guardare lo stesso Bale che, dopo aver raggiunto l olimpo del cinema, ha recitato in vari film anonimi, in cui la sua presenza non può nulla. O anche quando ha lavorato con il Dio Malick (The New World, Knight of Cups) è stato ignorato da critica, Academy e, ovviamente, pubblico.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Infatti, Pattinson paga ancora la fama di attore di serie B per il filmetto sui vampiri. Ma è un attore validissimo, basta guardare quanto ha lavorato dopo Twilight: David Cronerberg (2 volte), Werner Herzog, film con grandi attori (Christoph Waltz) e, ultimo ma non ultimo, sarà uno dei protagonisti del nuovo film di Nolan (Tenet) e appunto Batman. Mica male.
> 
> Se sei un attore scarso difficilmente vieni chiamato così spesso. Vedi il suo ex collega lupomannaro con gli addominali (giustamente sparito dalla circolazione).
> 
> Chiaramente non è neanche nell olimpo degli attori (vedi Christian Bale) ma attenzione: potrebbe essere anche dovuto al fatto che non ha ancora recitato nei film giusti. Ha "solo" timbrato cartellini prestigiosi. Basti guardare lo stesso Bale che, dopo aver raggiunto l olimpo del cinema, ha recitato in vari film anonimi, in cui la sua presenza non può nulla. O anche quando ha lavorato con il Dio Malick (The New World, Knight of Cups) è stato ignorato da critica, Academy e, ovviamente, pubblico.



Deve migliorare nelle espressioni. Ne ha un paio, interessanti, ma ancora non ha dimostrato idonea duttilità per entrare fra i veri attori. Però intendiamoci, Batman è un film di passaggio per l'Olimpo di Hollywood, non certo il film d'arrivo di un futuro premio Oscar.
Sono molto curioso... scettico, ma molto molto curioso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Deve migliorare nelle espressioni. Ne ha un paio, interessanti, ma ancora non ha dimostrato idonea duttilità per entrare fra i veri attori. Però intendiamoci, Batman è un film di passaggio per l'Olimpo di Hollywood, non certo il film d'arrivo di un futuro premio Oscar.
> Sono molto curioso... scettico, ma molto molto curioso.


Non me ne intendo di recitazione, non so quanto si possa ulteriormente migliorare a certi livelli. Certo è che spesso nelle recensioni degli addetti ai lavori leggo di "prestazione anonima" e "grande prestazione". La cosa mi incuriosisce perché la scena la puoi rifare, o il regista ti chiede di rifarla.
Vedremo che ne uscirà fuori, anch'io sono parecchio curioso.
La speranza è che il contesto di questo nuovo Batman sia vicino al Joker di Phillips, e lontano anni luce dallo scadente Justice League


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non me ne intendo di recitazione, non so quanto si possa ulteriormente migliorare a certi livelli. Certo è che spesso nelle recensioni degli addetti ai lavori leggo di "prestazione anonima" e "grande prestazione". La cosa mi incuriosisce perché la scena la puoi rifare, o il regista ti chiede di rifarla.
> Vedremo che ne uscirà fuori, anch'io sono parecchio curioso.
> La speranza è che il contesto di questo nuovo Batman sia vicino al Joker di Phillips, e lontano anni luce dallo scadente Justice League



Il problema di fondo è che la gente confonde il quanto un attore è convincente in un ruolo e quanto sia bravo. In realtà ogni attore, anche di basso livello, può avere un film che enfatizza le sue qualità al punto da farlo sembrare perfetto per il ruolo. Ma... solo il grande attore riesce ad essere sempre su livelli altissimi, passando dalla commedia al film drammatico.

Se tu guardi Pattinson, ha recitato benissimo nel tanto vituperato film sui vampiri (di cui adoro la fotografia tra l'altro). Sia lui che la coprotagonista in realtà: quella Kristen Stewart che in ogni film ha solo un'espressione, quella di una ragazza sempre in procinto di avere un orgasmo (apprezzo, sia chiaro).

Pattinson ha avuto però, rispetto a lei, un netto passo in avanti con Cronenberg, che gli ha insegnato ad enfatizzare ciò che già sapeva fare, ovvero le facce drammatiche condite da sana follia e confusione. Cosmopolis è spettacolare da questo punto di vista. 

Ora però, lui deve fare, alla rovescia, quello che ha fatto Di Caprio con Scorsese, ovvero passare da un ruolo sorridente e spensierato (Titanic, dove non era per nulla convincente nei momenti cupi) ad uno drammatico, passando per un Gatsby, perfetta via di mezzo.
Ricordiamoci una cosa però... un attore comico saprà quasi sempre fare l'attore drammatico (es. Jim Carrey, The Truman Show)... un attore drammatico difficilmente può imparare i tempi comici se non li ha nel sangue. Il ruolo di Batman non è per lui idoneo a fare il grande salto, dove può continuare con le sue espressioni da bel tenebroso, ma fa esperienza in attesa di qualcosa di diverso per consacrarlo sul serio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il problema di fondo è che la gente confonde il quanto un attore è convincente in un ruolo e quanto sia bravo. In realtà ogni attore, anche di basso livello, può avere un film che enfatizza le sue qualità al punto da farlo sembrare perfetto per il ruolo. Ma... solo il grande attore riesce ad essere sempre su livelli altissimi, passando dalla commedia al film drammatico.
> 
> Se tu guardi Pattinson, ha recitato benissimo nel tanto vituperato film sui vampiri (di cui adoro la fotografia tra l'altro). Sia lui che la coprotagonista in realtà: quella Kristen Stewart che in ogni film ha solo un'espressione, quella di una ragazza sempre in procinto di avere un orgasmo (apprezzo, sia chiaro).
> 
> ...


Interessante, grazie!
Beh alla luce di quanto dici, mi vien da pensare che non per forza Pattinson deve imparare a recitare in ogni tipo di film. Ora che mi dici fai pensare...non ce lo vedo proprio in un film comico o comunque dai toni comici.
Pensando a Bale (per me mostruoso in American Psycho) o Dicaprio (super espressivo), il paragone sembra non reggere.

In effetti interpretare Batman per lui non dovrebbe essere un grosso problema ma, allo stesso tempo, non gli farà fare quel salto qualitativo a livello di recitazione


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Interessante, grazie!
> Beh alla luce di quanto dici, mi vien da pensare che non per forza Pattinson deve imparare a recitare in ogni tipo di film. Ora che mi dici fai pensare...non ce lo vedo proprio in un film comico o comunque dai toni comici.
> Pensando a Bale (per me mostruoso in American Psycho) o Dicaprio (super espressivo), il paragone sembra non reggere.
> 
> In effetti interpretare Batman per lui non dovrebbe essere un grosso problema ma, allo stesso tempo, non gli farà fare quel salto qualitativo a livello di recitazione



No, non è costretto. Si entra nell'Olimpo con un'interpretazione perfetta, basta quella, sia chiaro (Jack Nicholson in Shining...)... ma avere duttilità è come avere capacità tecniche nel calcio.

E' un discorso di dinamica, di contrasto, se si usano termini presi in prestito da altri contesti.
A un estremo ci sta il film drammatico, all'altro il film demenziale. In mezzo centinaia di sfumature e nello stesso film l'attore può andare da un estremo all'altro. 
A Hollywood, ma non solo sia chiaro, i grandi hanno enorme duttilità. La linea la scorrono tutta, da un estremo all'altro, e quello gli permette di poter fare qualsiasi cosa anche all'interno dello stesso film. 

Ora ti faccio divertire. Prova a cercare in rete Robert Downey Jr e Tom Holland nel deepfake di Ritorno al Futuro... un youtuber canadese ha ricreato la scena usando interpretazioni che gli attori hanno fatto durante altri film. Noterai come le espressioni di un attore, usate in un film, sono adoperabili anche in altri contesti, pur sembrando convincenti. Se guardi Pattinson, devi cercare espressioni conosciute, per capire quanto si sia sforzato di andare oltre.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No, non è costretto. Si entra nell'Olimpo con un'interpretazione perfetta, basta quella, sia chiaro (Jack Nicholson in Shining...)... ma avere duttilità è come avere capacità tecniche nel calcio.
> 
> E' un discorso di dinamica, di contrasto, se si usano termini presi in prestito da altri contesti.
> A un estremo ci sta il film drammatico, all'altro il film demenziale. In mezzo centinaia di sfumature e nello stesso film l'attore può andare da un estremo all'altro.
> ...


Ma...è un capolavoro! Realizzazione eccellente! Incredibile
(parentesi, Robert Downey Jr l'ho conosciuto con A scanner Darkly dove faceva benissimo il pazzoide. E il ruolo di Tony Stark gli calza come un guanto)

Sul discorso Hollywood...mi fai capire che il livello recitativo sia altissimo, nonostante (a mio parere) i film di alto livello siano pochi.


----------



## MarcoG (17 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ma...è un capolavoro! Realizzazione eccellente! Incredibile
> (parentesi, Robert Downey Jr l'ho conosciuto con A scanner Darkly dove faceva benissimo il pazzoide. E il ruolo di Tony Stark gli calza come un guanto)
> 
> Sul discorso Hollywood...mi fai capire che il livello recitativo sia altissimo, nonostante (a mio parere) i film di alto livello siano pochi.



Hai colto bene. Il problema sono le major americane che vogliono incassi. Avengers, per dire, fa incassare soldi. Poco importa se dopo il primo potevano evitare di fare gli altri (parlando in termini di interesse cinematografico). Purtroppo c'è anche una grandissima influenza "politica", se così la vogliamo chiamare. Alcuni attori, produttori e registi, hanno il potere di dare fastidio o interferire con qualsiasi produzione. Attualmente assistiamo a film impegnati come tematica, a registi che provano e ci riprovano... è un po' come il nostro Sanremo. Perle ne escono ancora, ma quasi sempre sono di film indipendenti, piccole produzioni o film stranieri (vedi Oscar di quest'anno...).
A loro manca la volontà, non il materiale per fare bene. Ed è uno sputare in faccia al mondo del cinema che è stato e che dovrebbe essere.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Hai colto bene. Il problema sono le major americane che vogliono incassi. Avengers, per dire, fa incassare soldi. Poco importa se dopo il primo potevano evitare di fare gli altri (parlando in termini di interesse cinematografico). Purtroppo c'è anche una grandissima influenza "politica", se così la vogliamo chiamare. Alcuni attori, produttori e registi, hanno il potere di dare fastidio o interferire con qualsiasi produzione. Attualmente assistiamo a film impegnati come tematica, a registi che provano e ci riprovano... è un po' come il nostro Sanremo. Perle ne escono ancora, ma quasi sempre sono di film indipendenti, piccole produzioni o film stranieri (vedi Oscar di quest'anno...).
> A loro manca la volontà, non il materiale per fare bene. Ed è uno sputare in faccia al mondo del cinema che è stato e che dovrebbe essere.


Ecco...non c erano dubbi che soldi a palate e politica avvelenino anche il cinema


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2020)

Dal set.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal set.



Ridicolo

Mille voglia meglio il Batman di Adam West, con la panza.


----------



## Kaw (22 Febbraio 2020)

Questa è la controfigura di Pattinson.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Interessante, grazie!
> Beh alla luce di quanto dici, mi vien da pensare che non per forza Pattinson deve imparare a recitare in ogni tipo di film. Ora che mi dici fai pensare...non ce lo vedo proprio in un film comico o comunque dai toni comici.
> Pensando a Bale (per me mostruoso in American Psycho) o Dicaprio (super espressivo), il paragone sembra non reggere.
> 
> In effetti interpretare Batman per lui non dovrebbe essere un grosso problema ma, allo stesso tempo, non gli farà fare quel salto qualitativo a livello di recitazione



Ragazzi ma Bale è un attore strepitoso non lo puoi nemmeno mettere sullo stesso livello..Bale ha fatto Batman ma gli è solo servito come trampolino ma era già incredibile..un trasformista oltretutto..
Passa da ruoli folli (american Psycho o l'uomo senza sonno) alla commedia (American Hustle) o ruoli drammatici tipo The Fighter...
Se vi andate a vedere Quel treno per Yuma lo vedete reggere la scena a Russel Crowe (che reputo uno dei 5 attori in attività più grandi)..

Pattinson non avrà mai quella duttilità..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal set.


----------



## BB7 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Pattinson è un ottimo attore ma sembra che qui lo si conosca solo per Twilight. Il vero problema è se tutto il resto sarà all'altezza: storia, musiche, scenografia ecc...


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma Bale è un attore strepitoso non lo puoi nemmeno mettere sullo stesso livello..Bale ha fatto Batman ma gli è solo servito come trampolino ma era già incredibile..un trasformista oltretutto..
> Passa da ruoli folli (american Psycho o l'uomo senza sonno) alla commedia (American Hustle) o ruoli drammatici tipo The Fighter...
> Se vi andate a vedere Quel treno per Yuma lo vedete reggere la scena a Russel Crowe (che reputo uno dei 5 attori in attività più grandi)..
> 
> Pattinson non avrà mai quella duttilità..


Eh già...l ho preso a paragone con un dio del cinema giusto per capire a che punto è Pattinson. 

Con Bale sfondi una porta aperta con me  visti praticamente tutti i suoi film dal 2000 ad oggi 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


>


L armatura è molto strana  
Potrebbe essere un prototipo di armatura, immaginando che la storia ripartirà da zero 


BB7 ha scritto:


> Pattinson è un ottimo attore ma sembra che qui lo si conosca solo per Twilight. Il vero problema è se tutto il resto sarà all'altezza: storia, musiche, scenografia ecc...


Secondo me verrà bene. Son finiti i tempi di Daredevil, non scomodano Batman per l ennesima volta senza un'idea


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Eh già...l ho preso a paragone con un dio del cinema giusto per capire a che punto è Pattinson.
> 
> Con Bale sfondi una porta aperta con me  visti praticamente tutti i suoi film dal 2000 ad oggi
> 
> ...



L'armatura sembra una di quelle artigianali che si vedevano all'inizio di The Dark Knight con quei tizi rimbambiti che si vestivano da batman..
Su Bale concordo, nella sua generazione lo vedo secondo solo a McConaughey (che ha avuto un'evoluzione impressionante nella sua carriera)..

Sul discorso del film non mi sbilancio..avrei preferito la sceneggiatura e regia di Affleck onestamente..


----------



## Kayl (1 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il fisico conta se è richiesto..il Jocker non è un personaggio muscolare..Batman si, è un armadio che sa battersi con cattivi fortissimi non può avere un fisico da mezza sega...
> Il batman di Keaton (premesso che parliamo di un attore da oscar) era molto meno protagonista rispetto alla trilogia di Nolan, infatti quei due film sono ricordati in primis per i Villains (Jocker, Pinguino e Catwoman)



Oltre il 90% dei veri bei film di supereroi devono la propria fortuna ai villain, perché il supereroe sarà sempre limitato nelle sue sfaccettature rispetto al villain. E infatti quale dei tre film di Nolan è il più amato e SEMPRE per lo stesso ed unico motivo? (fermo restando che a me ha fatto schifo, e non per l'interpretazione di Bale o Ledger, loro hanno svolto il compito egregiamente. Semplicemente il solo fatto che Nolan abbia osato citare The Killing Joke dimostrando di non averne capito un'emerita mazza per me è pura eresia)


----------



## Kaw (4 Marzo 2020)

Ecco la Batmobile, e si vede meglio anche il costume:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)














Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Kaw (23 Agosto 2020)

Hanno rilasciato il trailer





Atmosfere cupissime, l'Enigmista è il villain in veste di serial killer, per certi versi ricorda il film "Seven", l'avevano detto in qualche intervista tempo fa. Mi piace quasi tutto, non sono ancora convintissimo del costume, specialmenta la maschera.
Nel panel hanno confermato che questo Batman è al secondo anno di attività e che ci sarà anche una serie tv che sarà invece in Anno Uno ambientata nell'universo di questo film.


----------



## Kaw (4 Settembre 2020)

Pattinson positivo al Covid-19, interrotte le riprese di "The Batman" che erano ricominciate da soli 3 giorni dopo il lockdown.

Sembra non abbia avuto contatti con il resto della crew perchè aveva la febbre ed è stato subito mandato a casa. 
La Warner spera di ritornare sul set tra 2 settimane, anche senza Pattinson le riprese andranno avanti girando tutte le scene possibili, quelle che non necessitano della sua presenza e quelle con il suo stunt. La Warner ha già perso 5 milioni di dollari a causa dell'interruzione e un altro ritardo metterebbe in pericolo la data di uscita fissata per ottobre 2021.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Hanno rilasciato il trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il trailer spacca di brutto, era da tanto che non mi gasavo così per un trailer..


----------



## Kaw (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ho riletto i primi commenti del topic e chissà se qualcuno magari cambia idea


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ecco la Batmobile, e si vede meglio anche il costume:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La batmobile é orribile.

Non voglio vedere trailer per non rovinarmelo  , non voglio neanche sapere chi dovrà affrontare eheh.

Spero ardentemente nel Joker, quello meraviglioso di Joaquin Phoenix, hanno detto che sarà ancora usato in futuro, ma come primo episodio meglio introdurre un altro cattivone. Quanto adoro Batman


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La batmobile é orribile.
> 
> Non voglio vedere trailer per non rovinarmelo  , non voglio neanche sapere chi dovrà affrontare eheh.
> 
> Spero ardentemente nel Joker, quello meraviglioso di Joaquin Phoenix, hanno detto che sarà ancora usato in futuro, ma come primo episodio meglio introdurre un altro cattivone. Quanto adoro Batman


non è il joker, tranquillo. Questo Batman è qualcosa di quasi nuovo rispetto alla cinematografia ma praticamente un capo saldo dei fumetti: l'investigatore. Batman nei fumetti è definito letteralmente il miglior detective del mondo, eppure nei film finora usciti questo aspetto è stato usato pochissimo, e in modo molto marginale, se non tralasciato del tutto. Anche la datazione sarà diversa, ci sarà un Batman che ha iniziato da poco, ancora motivato quasi esclusivamente dal desiderio di vendetta, che non ha la fiducia della gente né delle forze dell'ordine, non è ancora un eroe, è nella fase vigilante.

In quanto alla batmobile, ho visto mooolto di peggio negli altri film, questa, proprio come lo stesso personaggio, è ancora in fase di definizione e sviluppo. Non credo proprio sarà definitivamente questa nel caso ci fossero dei seguiti.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> non è il joker, tranquillo. Questo Batman è qualcosa di quasi nuovo rispetto alla cinematografia ma praticamente un capo saldo dei fumetti: l'investigatore. Batman nei fumetti è definito letteralmente il miglior detective del mondo, eppure nei film finora usciti questo aspetto è stato usato pochissimo, e in modo molto marginale, se non tralasciato del tutto. Anche la datazione sarà diversa, ci sarà un Batman che ha iniziato da poco, ancora motivato quasi esclusivamente dal desiderio di vendetta, che non ha la fiducia della gente né delle forze dell'ordine, non è ancora un eroe, è nella fase vigilante.
> 
> In quanto alla batmobile, ho visto mooolto di peggio negli altri film, questa, proprio come lo stesso personaggio, è ancora in fase di definizione e sviluppo. Non credo proprio sarà definitivamente questa nel caso ci fossero dei seguiti.


Alla faccia dello spoiler  

Grazie per le info comunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ho riletto i primi commenti del topic e chissà se qualcuno magari cambia idea



Io ho cambiato idea, sembra meraviglioso.

Però sull'omosessualità di Robin (dichiarato ufficialmente bisex dalla DC) avevo ragione


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ho riletto i primi commenti del topic e chissà se qualcuno magari cambia idea


Aspetto il film x un parere definitivo.. I trailer a volte ingannano.. Di certo Pattinson sembra ben calato nella parte, non credevo.. anche se resto dell'idea che non abbia le fattezze da batman


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Sto Robert Pattinson mi sa che avrà la maledizione a vita di molti altri attori, tipo quello di essere riconosciuto sempre per un ruolo fatto agli inizi della carriera. E lui sarà sempre Edward Cullen  .


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Ottobre 2021)

Il suo nome accostato alla figura di Batman mi lascia un po perplesso, ma anche curioso. Non è detto che il suo livello sia rimasto quello di twilight, e probabilmente lui sarà anche determinato a staccarsi da quell'interpretazione, che fino ad ora lo ha reso più famoso, ma anche forse zavorrato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

per me batman nasce e muore coi primi 4 film, come 007 con i primi 20.
quando si azzera e si vuole modernizzare, si manca di rispetto alla storia e si fanno solo porcherie.


----------



## sampapot (19 Ottobre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> il miglior batman è christian bale.


Concordo...così come miglior regista considero Nolan...questo nuovo Batman è già una delusione...Pattinson non ha fisico...se proprio volevano scegliere un nuovo attore, avrei preferito Sam Worthinton...Statam...Tom Hardy (sarebbe un pò buffo passare "dall'altra parte")...Bradley Cooper...Karl Urban (poco carismatico)...Eastwood...Hemsworth. Ce ne sarebbero..... inoltre un pò di massa muscolare non guasterebbe e Pattinson non ne ha...è un pò una pippa. Concordo anche che troppi filoni poi stonano (tipo Spiderman..ben 3)


----------



## Kayl (19 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me batman nasce e muore coi primi 4 film, come 007 con i primi 20.
> quando si azzera e si vuole modernizzare, si manca di rispetto alla storia e si fanno solo porcherie.


veramente è stato già detto che questo batman prenderà da "Year One" di Miller.


----------



## Kayl (19 Ottobre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il suo nome accostato alla figura di Batman mi lascia un po perplesso, ma anche curioso. Non è detto che il suo livello sia rimasto quello di twilight, e probabilmente lui sarà anche determinato a staccarsi da quell'interpretazione, che fino ad ora lo ha reso più famoso, ma anche forse zavorrato.


Pattinson è diventato un grandissimo attore, proprio un altro pianeta, ha passato anni in sordina fuori dai blockbuster proprio per dare una svolta alla sua carriera e a livello di performance ci è riuscito, questa saga è la sua occasione per staccarsi, come lui stesso desidera, da quella monnezza. Infatti il suo collega a torso nudo è finito nel dimenticatoio mentre lui lavorava con Cronenberg.


----------



## Kayl (19 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> Concordo...così come miglior regista considero Nolan...questo nuovo Batman è già una delusione...Pattinson non ha fisico...se proprio volevano scegliere un nuovo attore, avrei preferito Sam Worthinton...Statam...Tom Hardy (sarebbe un pò buffo passare "dall'altra parte")...Bradley Cooper...Karl Urban (poco carismatico)...Eastwood...Hemsworth. Ce ne sarebbero..... inoltre un pò di massa muscolare non guasterebbe e Pattinson non ne ha...è un pò una pippa. Concordo anche che troppi filoni poi stonano (tipo Spiderman..ben 3)


Nolan? Tim Burton è stato un'altra cosa. Nolan ha voluto esagerare col realismo per poi creare scene dove la logica andava a farsi certi cannoni che Bob Marley spostati. Bale è stato bravissimo ma per me meritava di meglio a livello di regia. In quanto al miglior Batman, Keaton fu acclamato da tutti per la sua performance ed era un nanetto. E poi dai, Statham? Questo Batman è quello di Year One, un Batman giovane, Statham è un ultracinquantenne, alla prima ripresa sarebbe stato anacronistico. Il fisico per me conta poco di fronte alla prova attoriale, e poi con la tuta addosso nelle scene di azione tutto sembra meno che mingherlino, anzi sembra un carrarmato. Le scene di lotta fanno molto Batman: Arkham, il videogioco, tantissima violenza che si sposa bene al personaggio, ancora in preda alla rabbia che lo soffoca.
Francamente, uno come Reeves alla regia merita fiducia, così come Pattinson merita questa opportunità per riscattarsi dopo anni di lavoro duro per migliorare. Fermo restando che non sarà questa la saga che lo renderà uno da Oscar, in quanto il personaggio di Bruce in questo film sarà molto tenebroso, molto più vicino alla sua parte mascherata. Sarà se ci sarà un seguito, quando dovrà esserci, credo, l'evoluzione anche di Bruce nel mettersi la maschera da playboy sorridente e spocchioso che si vedrà se Pattinson sia pronto per i film che potranno davvero valere premi importanti, in quanto si valuterà finalmente quanto sia migliorato dal punto di vista espressivo.


----------



## sampapot (19 Ottobre 2021)

de gustibus non disputando est....si diceva una volta....a me come attore non piace


----------



## Zenos (19 Ottobre 2021)

Considerando la deriva pensavo più ad un Rupert Everett o Jim Parsons con panracollant fucsia a pois


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Pattinson è un grandissimo attore...scommetto che quelli a cui non piace hanno visto solo twilight e tenet...forse harry potter...film come cosmopolis, the lighthouse o le strade del male gli rendono molta più giustizia


----------

